# Help!! My Jet TS won't run.



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I can't believe this. I was going to use it and the motor won't start. I have pushed the reset button several times. When I try to start it the blade moves a 1/2" at the most. The saw is a Jet Pro Shop 10" 1 3/4 HP table saw. I am thinking may a capacitor. This saw is less than 2 years old and not used nearly as much as a lot of you guys use yours. So what do y'all think?


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't know if I should say this or not as I am sure it isn't very safe....BUT have you tried to give the blade a spin with a piece of wood when you start it ? I have read that could work and it would show that the starting capacitor is bad if it does. Like I said, I am sure it is dangerous...so if you try it PLEASE be careful.


Gary


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, unless it's direct drive, remove the belt. Now you have isolated the motor...way safer.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bad capacitor or centrifugal switch.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope you have a meter...

and how come the limited amount of information to work w/ here???
help us out here...

do you have run capacitors???
how about start capacitors...
what's the saw's operating voltage???
did you check the line volts at the outlet at the switch and then the motor???
cord cap in good shape... wires secure in it's screws???
is the saw start switch mechanical or magnetic???
did you check to see if the on and off switch is in great shape??? as in power in.. power out...
and Don, you've been around long enough to have captured these PDF's not to mention read them...

.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

The start capacitors are known to go bad on those, I am betting that's the issue almost certainly. You mentioned The blade moving about 1/2 to 1" that's a text book capacitor issue.

I would say 99.9% thats the problem.

Just buy both the start and run capacitors at once and save on shipping.

If you give us your make of saw we can link you to the parts.

And make sure you order the capacitors and NOT the capacitor covers, it's an easy mistake to make.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Bad news good news. I pulled the motor and took it to an electric motor repair shop here in town and they found that the winding were bad. Inside the motor was clean as a pin and just from looking you couldn't tell anything was wrong but of coarse it was. Getting the motor out was a pain but putting it back will be worse because I will have to deal with the motors weight while putting the bolts back. A little news is I think the motor will be covered under warranty. I bought it on 9/11/15. I have been in touch with Jet and they emailed me a form to fill out. I am not counting my chickens before they hatch. :wink: I didn't know this for sure but Jet and Powermatic are just about 20 miles from me. I think they should give a home boy special treatment. :grin:


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thsts a mistake, it can void your warranty(another company opening or even testing the motor that is).

Well that stinks, hopefully you get a new motor. That motor cost about 265.00.

You know I have my fear or repair ships, I would of changed the capacitors myself first before bringing it in, but thats me, I guess I dont trust.

That blade moving 1" and stopping sure doesn't sound like a wiinding issue, that is textbook starter capacitor issue. I had the EXACT issue. And seeing how those Jet motors have a 25% capacitor failure rate I am very surprised, hard to believe really. I have run motors 20 years before the windings went, I didn't think you used the machine very much, this makes little sense. 

I just hope you get your new motor that's all that matters.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Warranty should also cover reinstallation and testing. Otherwise if the new one fails they can say it was something you did wrong.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

if the PDF's were followed testing could have been done in the saw in short order and...........


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Totally agree with Dovetail.Nothing said about smoke,fire ,smell,which is what you would expect with windings problems.But ,here's the thing,the only trouble with your warranty is;Is the business (shop) that discovered the windings fault licenced by the maker (Jet)to service their products? You should have no problems if it is.Good luck Don. James jj777746


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dovetail_65 said:


> I have run motors 20 years before the windings went, I didn't think you used the machine very much, this makes little sense.


chinese motors have been discovered to not have been continuous wound...
that aside...
Don should do his own bench testing and check his line voltages...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> chinese motors have been discovered to not have been continuous wound...
> that aside...
> Don should do his own bench testing and check his line voltages...


These folks at Fox Bros. are experts at what they do. Big companies bring big motors in for repair. I trust them more than I trust me or any one else. They don't charge anything for seeing what is wrong with a motor. He spent about 45 minutes looking at it. I offered to pay him and I think he should charge something.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

" I offered to pay him and I think he should charge something."
-Don
I like your style, Don! 
You could always take them a box of doughnuts; nothing says appreciation like fresh delicious pastry etc.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> " I offered to pay him and I think he should charge something."
> -Don
> I like your style, Don!
> You could always take them a box of doughnuts; nothing says appreciation like fresh delicious pastry etc.


Good idea Dan. Do reckon I would have them eaten before I got them delivered? >


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Not to beat it to death, but taking in something like doughnuts (donuts) means everybody shares in the appreciation, especially the guys in the back who did the work. Cash just goes in the till (or elsewhere).


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

If the motor is heavy and has to be lifted into place, its easy to get the motor almost in place by putting pieces of wood underneath to raise it far enough to get one bolt in. Then you can fairly easily swing the motor up to get the other bolt in.
Trying to lift the whole motor is not a good idea.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I just got an email from the guy I have been talking to at Jet and he has submitted the claim to his boss for approval. So far Jet has been great but I an keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Red Stick (Sep 7, 2011)

When the motor went out on my Jet the blade wouldn't even move 1/2". Jet sent me a new motor under warranty, no problem. Never heard what exactly was wrong, but the dust collection was very ineffective and the sawdust would pile up to motor height if I didn't open the cabinet and manually clear often enough. I would think that overheating may have been involved. Now have a different saw and dust collection is much better.


----------

